# Costochondritis?



## HydroChronix (Jan 5, 2011)

Costochondritis is an inflammation of the cartilage that attaches the ribs to the breastbone.. Is there anyone else with this?? From what I have found on the net it can last 6 months to a year.. and for some ppl it can become a chronic condition..I've had chest pains for a few yrs now causing my to give up good ol mary jane  I always feel like im having a heart attack. Recently the pains and pressure on my chst have gotten worse..so much so I thought I was nearly about to die of a heart attack on the way to the hospital.. After a few hours in the cardiac ward I was told my heart and cardiovascular system was fine and was sent on my way with some non-steriod anit inflammatory drugs.. Now I'm trying to see the family doc to get tested for other related conditions... 

Just woundering if anyone out there has had this.. did the drugs work?? can ya still blaze and not think your haveing a heart attack??
thanks for takin the time to read.


----------



## HydroChronix (Jan 9, 2011)

Wow, no one has anything to say?
Well I've gone ahead and answered my own question, though maybe it may be too soon to know.. The pills I got from my hospital visit dont completely get rid of the pain or uneasyness..and the first night of taking them I suffered some other the side affects.. waking up in the middle of the night with a killer headache.. and they've kicked the crap outta my guts.. which makes em not soo much fun to take when they make me feel worse..
Anyways I decided to give mary-jane another try.. And well it was kinda nice.. though being stonded seems to make the pains all the more noticable sometimes they come and go.. thats the only thing that make it not soo much enjoyable.. on the plus side this time around I know I'm not having a heart attack so I just deal with it reminding myself its not my heart... and another plus I got sleep.. and didnt have to waste most of my night sitting up or tossing and turning...


----------



## KushM4ster (Nov 4, 2011)

Omg, aree you still active? I'm 18 and have had it for the last like.....4 months...never been shot with a gun, but would rather be shot than deal with this any longer, at least it would only be painful for like a week. And I too had to stop smoking, I first discovered it while smoking I had basically heart pain and was like "somethings not right" then I stopped smoking, got progressivly worse and have been to the E.R twice thinking I was dyieng. WORST CONDITION EVER I FEEL FOR YOU. This post is old, did it ever go away? (Please tell me it did, I'm about to murder someone lol)


----------



## KushM4ster (Nov 5, 2011)

If anyone else has had this, please speak up. Its seriously the worst thing EVER.


----------



## cannaculturist (Nov 16, 2011)

My wife has been having chest pains for about 2 months now. She had a stress EKG and they found nothing out of the ordinary... Blood tests showed high cholesterol but otherwise normal... We are at a loss as to what the problem might be. Now you got me thinking...


----------



## HydroChronix (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey, 
haven't been around in a while... Anyways yeah, the pains come and go.. some bareable, and some not soo much.. Soo I've seen the family doc, told her about my E.R. experience and she gave me some papers to go for some blood work, though I havent had time to do that yet. In the mean while she told me to pop some advils or some sorta anti-inflammatory pill with the on set of pain =o\ Not much help. Soo imma say whatever the cause is I still have annnd now I've added a hernia to the list fun fun! Sorry but I'm still pretty much in the dark =o\


----------



## dtp5150 (Nov 30, 2011)

oh man i had this for like 2 years ?!

I could pop my chest bone in the middle doing like a yawning stretch, and it would relieve the pressure.

I really do not know what fixed it. I am sorry. I did do a bunch of physical tasks, and was full body sore for a while ( moving residences and etc ). Maybe all that extra stuff did it. I have been smoking more weed than ever lately tho too, and living a home-baked lifestyle. So that may be it.

I feel sorry for anyone that has this. Sometimes even just standing, and all u can think to urself, god damnit theres an alien gonna pop thru between my pecs! Maybe it was an injury I never let heal.

Perhaps superman / yawn stretching was the cure. I did that a lot. I am very healthy right now, not a lot of inflammation anywhere on the body. I took lots of cannabis oil both orally and smoking in the last 6 months - 1yr, so that may have done it thru the natural healing process. I can even do pushups now.


----------



## Sarl Darr (Jul 28, 2013)

Late to the party but, I was diagnosed in February after a heart attack like phenomenon struck me on christmas eve. Keep in mind I'm 17 going on 18 so a heart attack seemed unlikely (But just my luck since I was also battling stressed caused severe insomnia, migraines, and abdominal pain). After spending christmas in the hospital I went to a cardiologist and I was diagnosed with Costochondritis. I have a high resistance to pain medication to I've been using marijuana to combat my pain with great success. I've learned that when I start coughing I should slow down because coughing agitates it greatly. Take a break for a few minutes and should you want to continue go right ahead.


----------



## THC_esar (Jan 6, 2015)

This is really late but.. I recently have been diagnosed with this too, on Christmas eve. also? I'm 17 also, & it first felt like it was a heart attack, but I guess it wasn't, after many trips to the e.r & several clinic visits this is what they had found.. throughout those e.r trips they kept saying it was my anxiety (which i'm sure it wasn't) they couldn't tell me anything but to blame the weed. I have no clue if I can smoke again, (or if I should) but what do you guys recommend? I'm feeling pretty upset everyday going through pains, less sleep from these pains, & now i'm just taking anti-inflammatory medicines that make me feel weird & depressed.. any tips?


----------



## c1234 (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm 19 and I have also been diagnosed with this and get the heart attack like pains in my chest, however these pains get significantly worse when I smoke. At first I just thought it was a bit of paranoia but no matter how relaxed I am when I smoke the pain just keeps coming back I have been told by the doctor that costochondritis is fairly common among young guys and that its not very serious. it still hurts like hell though and keeps me up at night. I got told I could try 3 things:

1. Take non steroidal anti-inflammatory pills
2. I got told by the doctor to try this stretching exercise which apparently helps if you do it in the morning and in the evening. Its quite difficult to explain but anyway; what you're supposed to do is find an open corner of a room where the two walls are connected in a right angle and put one hand on each wall and then lean in. Try not to stand to close to the corner so you have space to lean in. I was told that this opens up the cartilage or something. I'm not entirely sure how it helps I was just told that it does.
3. Also I was told to stop doing any chest exercises in the gym because they create tension which makes costochondritis worse.

When it comes to weed the only tip I can think of is to try and maintain in your head that the pain is JUST the costochondritis and not anything else. I have smoked a few times whilst I have had it and it was definitely worse the first time because it scared the shit out of me. While the pain doesn't seem to go away for me the more often I smoke, it has never been as bad as the first time I smoked with costochondritis, I can now usually occupy myself with having a good time while smoking and remembering that it is just the illness thats creating the pain which makes it a bit more bearable.

For most costochondritis apparently only lasts a few weeks, and from personal experience it is definitely made worse by stress, anxiety and lack of sleep. I hope this helps guys


----------



## Coral-Lynn (Mar 2, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I have a bit of a story to tell.I have been in so much pain this past week. I have had pain in my chest and in my collarbone. I feel like there is something sharp in my collarbone area& it hurts when I move or talk . I am an asthmatic so it has made it difficult to breathe at night. I have hardly been sleeping & have been up crying & tossing & turning from the pain. I have been to the hospital twice this week & once to my doctors. All doctors took xrays of my chest, checked out my heart, and tested my blood.. Turns out the cartilage in my chest is inflammed, but they didnt tell me why or how it got that way & they didnt diagnose me with costochondritis. The hospital gave me anti-inflammitories& they didnt seem to help at all, also my doctor gave me some strong anti-inflammitories because I told her the ones that the doctor gave me didnt seem to be helping . I have been taking Robax for pain. I am a daily marijuana smoker & it has made it extremely difficult to smoke. I take tobacco with my weed when I smoke it, so I am questioning if the weed/tobacco could be whats inflamming the cartilage in my chest? Or if anyone has had a similar experience. It feels like when I breathe in the soft spot at the base of my throat sucks in too much, I know that sounds weird to explain  Over my left side of my chest, my rib sticks out ever so slightly more then the other side& its sore to the touch. have tried showering, bathing, ice packs, and alcohol.. nothing seems to help. Its making me want to quit smoking & I really dont want to but if its whats causing this pain then I will. Sorry for spelling errors :s


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Mar 12, 2015)

Cut out the tobacco, it has inflammatory and vascular restricting properties that are probably worsening your situation. Marijuana alone is the complete opposite it is anti-inflammatory and relaxes blood vessels.


----------



## steveclosto (May 9, 2015)

can't believe I found a group of people experiencing the same thing as me, I used to smoke every day for years and recently I took a dab and instantly knew that I had fucked up, I thought I was having a heart attack but knew that weed can't do that to you.. I let it pass and acted like maybe I just had a bad reaction, so I tried again to smoke weed and the same thing.. I then started having heart pains and had no clue what it could be from, went to the doctor and he diagnosed me with costochondritis, it's only been 4 days in since he prescribed me meloxicam and I feel like it does nothing, il be fine all day and when I lay down for bed it starts happening all over again, intense chest pains and almost an overwhelming feeling like I'm going to lose control, I found that that's the anxiety of it all and it just freaks you out, I went and did a EKG on my heart and everything was running smooth. I've been taking vanerial root and I found that it helps out a lot when trying to lay down and relax. I'm scared to try to smoke weed again and it sucks because it's a big part of my life, I smoke without even thinking about it it's just an everyday thing to me.


----------



## vandermore (Jul 24, 2015)

What's up guys. I recently got diagnosed with Costochrondritis aka Tietze's Syndrome as well. Mine isn't too bad- just a dull pain/tightness in my chest that comes and goes. Does feel like a heart attack though. Sometimes I get a super sharp pain for a split second, but it goes away within a minute. When that super sharp pain comes, it hurts to breathe deeply. It all comes and goes, part of the day I feel completely normal. Aleve has helped me a lot. I have no swelling or anything.

I thought I was having a heart attack the other day, and went to the doctor. He did an EKG (similar to everyone above) and he said everything is normal. He said my cartilage is inflamed, and it could be caused by making a sudden movement like flinching or sneezing, or it could be from smoking which irritated it. He prescribed me extra strength Aleve and assured me nothing bad can come from it, it is completely benign. He said it goes away on its own, hopefully within a few weeks. If you are feeling chest pains and reading this, you should go to the doctor just in case.

I first noticed having this when I was about 16, and now am 27. I get panic attacks often when smoking often caused because of the chest pains I get making me think I'm having a heart attack and dying. Rest assured guys, this DOES go away and it is not harmful. I hadn't felt anything for years and it just sprung back up last week. Take Aleve , eat well and fill your body with good nutrients and ride it out. Eating well helps in my experience, eating like shit makes it feel worse. Fresh vegetables, fruits, nuts, lots of water, take a multivitamin, omega-3's. Ice cold baths can help with inflammation but I have yet to try that for this, but could be an option for the people who have a more painful kind.

Laying off the weed speeds things up. If you must, eat it. The smoke is what irritates your cartilage. Stay strong friends, it'll come to a stop eventually.


----------



## THC_esar (Jul 26, 2015)

A little late into this again, but after 7 months of being diagnosed with this it has sort of gone away, not completely, but I'm still sober knowing the fact that whenever I smoke I get really bad panic attacks still, I noticed that when my friends smoke around me I get second-hand highs and it feels like I'm completely stoned again, but without smoking? but when I try smoking a bowl or 2 I completely trip balls! Edibles work also but it's a really paranoid high


----------



## CCCmints (Jul 26, 2015)

i had this when i was younger. it most definitely goes away and rather quickly too. this condition should have no affect on you smoking marijuana. you likely are just getting anxiety from the strain you've chosen. try different strains until you find what works for you. good luck brother.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 26, 2015)

gawd you guys had me fooled i thouht you all had costco-it-is like i gots!


----------



## Erics24k (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi all. I'm not going to repeat what everyone else has said. My wife has been experiencing this for over two months and is losing hope. It's also making my life hell and I am not concentrating on my work. She is not a smoker and hasn't done well with edibles. Has anyone tried the gel caps? Tetra makes one that looks really good and you get in 10mg of thc and up.


----------



## Cgray (Apr 6, 2016)

I nearly cried reading all of these posts. I thought I was going to receive a miracle answer. But I see everyone is in the same boat as me. This is the worst experience ever. The scarriest part is worrying about when you'll have another chest episode. It's been 6 months for me. It happened while I was smoking and I've been to the E.R. mutiple times for it. It's really killing me to realize I cant enjoy a high anymore, I tried once and thought I was dying all over again. This sh** really kind of changed my life, I'm in college and smoking with my friends was a normal hobby. Now I can't, and I've felt sort of like an outsider, lonely, and down allthe time

@Vandemore..thanks you've gave mesome hope. But that seems entirely too long to deal with this

All of you have discussed your chestpains, but have you all everexperienced the shortness of breathsometimes??Usually when you'vemoved around too much, likr excessive walking. That's really what kills me themost. Just wondering.


----------



## yoyo504 (Apr 30, 2016)

I'm way late but I've gydroChronix said:


> Costochondritis is an inflammation of the cartilage that attaches the ribs to the breastbone.. Is there anyone else with this?? From what I have found on the net it can last 6 months to a year.. and for some ppl it can become a chronic condition..I've had chest pains for a few yrs now causing my to give up good ol mary jane  I always feel like im having a heart attack. Recently the pains and pressure on my chst have gotten worse..so much so I thought I was nearly about to die of a heart attack on the way to the hospital.. After a few hours in the cardiac ward I was told my heart and cardiovascular system was fine and was sent on my way with some non-steriod anit inflammatory drugs.. Now I'm trying to see the family tdoc to get tested for other related conditions...
> 
> Just woundering if anyone out there has had this.. did the drugs work?? can ya still blaze and not think your haveing a heart attaakin the time to read.


I know im way late but I have had Chostocondritis for 3 years now. The first year wasnt so bad, but now its horrible. I self medicated with opiates cause the pain was unreal in my Chest but my Chest never hurt at Work(on my feet all day bloods flowing idk it dont hurt when at work)it always hurt when I stopped moving and laid down and getting out of bed lol forget about it...if I would have had a gun i would have blew ny brains out cause the pain in the mornin is unbearable. Methadone and xanax helped now it doesnt anymore and now i have a drug habit cause hospitals dont want to help people in pain it seems like. Been to E.R twice they said your healthy as a horse I said ok than why do i feel like there a rock in my fucking chest lol he said oh its normal heres sum wutever they gave me antibiotics. Anyway in year 3 into this I smoke everday and it only bothers my chest when im sitting down, if your to the point u dont care anymore Methadone and Clonopins will help wuth pain..put a heating pad not icy hot on your chest before u blaze. Ice hurts Chosto Heat helps thats why the winters the worst


----------



## yoyo504 (Apr 30, 2016)

Oh and Chosto is always the worst in Cold Weather. If anyone needs questions or advice on things that help Chostochondritis my email is [email protected]

Diagnosed with Chostochondritis and IBS in 2012. IBS has subsided thank Lord but I think it's bc the pain in my chest has over ridden it lol and now I'm a fucking kinky cause I have to get shit on streets so I can work and won't be in pain 24/7. So before u give up and start self medicating please email me bc drugs will make Chosto worst, but Marijuana doesn't bother me it used to but I'm not given up Mary Jane that's my baby. Please cont my gmail written above if ur in a dark place like I was for a whole with this fucking stupid disease. Why can't they put a fucking needle in chest sac and suck the fluid build up I don't understand why docs can't just do that....it would help Chosto patience. They don't have a cure but I think if you get your top left rib removed (u can live without ribs yes) or just pop ur chest. Stick it out hard as u can til it pops that helps too and I heard people getting cured from Accupuncture and Chiropractic so I'm trying that soon.I love all of y'all and just know if we are suffering in the flesh than that most likely means our souls are going to heaven. God is testing our will power and Faith. A lot of Chostocondritis is in your head too. Meditating in the dark helps and hot showers and baths. Hope I can help Sumone find a cure


----------



## yoyo504 (Apr 30, 2016)

Coral-Lynn said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a bit of a story to tell.I have been in so much pain this past week. I have had pain in my chest and in my collarbone. I feel like there is something sharp in my collarbone area& it hurts when I move or talk . I am an asthmatic so it has made it difficult to breathe at night. I have hardly been sleeping & have been up crying & tossing & turning from the pain. I have been to the hospital twice this week & once to my doctors. All doctors took xrays of my chest, checked out my heart, and tested my blood.. Turns out the cartilage in my chest is inflammed, but they didnt tell me why or how it got that way & they didnt diagnose me with costochondritis. The hospital gave me anti-inflammitories& they didnt seem to help at all, also my doctor gave me some strong anti-inflammitories because I told her the ones that the doctor gave me didnt seem to be helping . I have been taking Robax for pain. I am a daily marijuana smoker & it has made it extremely difficult to smoke. I take tobacco with my weed when I smoke it, so I am questioning if the weed/tobacco could be whats inflamming the cartilage in my chest? Or if anyone has had a similar experience. It feels like when I breathe in the soft spot at the base of my throat sucks in too much, I know that sounds weird to explain  Over my left side of my chest, my rib sticks out ever so slightly more then the other side& its sore to the touch. have tried showering, bathing, ice packs, and alcohol.. nothing seems to help. Its making me want to quit smoking & I really dont want to but if its whats causing this pain then I will. Sorry for spelling errors :s


Ice and Alcohol and Cigarette smoke will aggravate Chosto bad


----------



## yoyo504 (Apr 30, 2016)

steveclosto said:


> can't believe I found a group of people experiencing the same thing as me, I used to smoke every day for years and recently I took a dab and instantly knew that I had fucked up, I thought I was having a heart attack but knew that weed can't do that to you.. I let it pass and acted like maybe I just had a bad reaction, so I tried again to smoke weed and the same thing.. I then started having heart pains and had no clue what it could be from, went to the doctor and he diagnosed me with costochondritis, it's only been 4 days in since he prescribed me meloxicam and I feel like it does nothing, il be fine all day and when I lay down for bed it starts happening all over again, intense chest pains and almost an overwhelming feeling like I'm going to lose control, I found that that's the anxiety of it all and it just freaks you out, I went and did a EKG on my heart and everything was running smooth. I've been taking vanerial root and I found that it helps out a lot when trying to lay down and relax. I'm scared to try to smoke weed again and it sucks because it's a big part of my life, I smoke without even thinking about it it's just an everyday thing to me.


Did everything work out. Tobacco irritates it but I smokeeveryday its just certain strands of medical that help for chest pains and sleep. Dont take Xanax cause they help for about 2 months with no pain but than your hooked on xans. Go to a doctor and rell him valiums is the only thing that keeps your chest pains at bay b/c valiums helped me and I can smoke but dont do anything witout askin doctor cause im not a doctor just trying to help. Im on year 3 and dont seem to be getting any better but you can fund a way to live wit it. [email protected] if you need sum advise on remedies that help. Chosto always bad in winter and always bad when siiftung or laying never when working or blood flowing which makes me automatically think of blood clot


----------



## Niceman480 (May 28, 2016)

yoyo504 said:


> I know im way late but I have had Chostocondritis for 3 years now. The first year wasnt so bad, but now its horrible. I self medicated with opiates cause the pain was unreal in my Chest but my Chest never hurt at Work(on my feet all day bloods flowing idk it dont hurt when at work)it always hurt when I stopped moving and laid down and getting out of bed lol forget about it...if I would have had a gun i would have blew ny brains out cause the pain in the mornin is unbearable. Methadone and xanax helped now it doesnt anymore and now i have a drug habit cause hospitals dont want to help people in pain it seems like. Been to E.R twice they said your healthy as a horse I said ok than why do i feel like there a rock in my fucking chest lol he said oh its normal heres sum wutever they gave me antibiotics. Anyway in year 3 into this I smoke everday and it only bothers my chest when im sitting down, if your to the point u dont care anymore Methadone and Clonopins will help wuth pain..put a heating pad not icy hot on your chest before u blaze. Ice hurts Chosto Heat helps thats why the winters the worst


Hey how's it going? So I was diagnosed with costochondrtis a week ago and I'll say that it sucks complete ass so far, I'm posting cause I'm curious bout smoking the ganja while having this condition and that's really only why. I'm just curious how you or anyone else who reads this is how smoking effects you while having this? When I smoke I get a panic attacks and a righty chest and slight pains.. I love smoking weed and it would suck to never be able to smoke again. Did the Costco swelling ever go away after a couple weeks and you could smoke regularly again? Please write me back cause I'm having anxiety from all of this


----------



## pookat (Jun 29, 2016)

@yoyo504 thanks for the info mate, its a big help....Cheers... i owe you a beer + Smoke


----------



## yoyo504 (Jul 2, 2016)

Cgray said:


> I nearly cried reading all of these posts. I thought I was going to receive a miracle anGETTINGut I see everyone is in the same boat as me. This is the worst experience ever. The scarriest part is worrying about when you'll have another chest episode. It's been 6 months for me. It happened while I was smoking and I've been to the E.R. mutiple times for it. It's really killing me to realize I cant enjoy a high anymore, I tried once and thought I was dying all over again. This sh** really kind of changed my life, I'm in college and smoking with my friends was a normal hobby. Now I can't, and I've felt sort of like an outsider, lonely, and down allthe time
> 
> @Vandemore..thanks you've gave mesome hope. But that seems entirely too long to deal with this
> 
> All of you have discussed your chestpains, but have you all everexperienced the shortness of breathsometimes??Usually when you'vemoved around too much, likr excessive walking. That's really what kills me themost. Just wondering.


As the Weed gets befter


pookat said:


> @yoyo504 thanks for the info mate, its a big help....Cheers... i owe you a beer + Smoke


No proPETTOBACCO IS A NO NO WITH CHOSTO, BUT I SMOKE BLUNTS(ONLY ON WEEKENDS USUALLY) and Joints. ALL I CAN SAY IS THE BETTER THE WEEDS GETTING THE BETTER MY CHOSTO IS GETTING. WEED HAS HELPED ME THE MOST. MORE THAN OPIATES, BENZOS, IVE TOOK IT ALL FOR CHOSTO PAIN EVEN HEROIN BUT WEED TAKES THE PAIN AWAY FOR ME NOW...IT USED TO IRRITATE MY CHODTO BAD BUT NOW IT HELPS. MARIJUANA IS AWESOME. IF YOU DONT LIKE WEED ASK YOUR DOC FOR COLONOPINS OR VALIUMS...THATS THE ONLY PILLS THAT WORKED FOR ME AND I TOOK METHADONE. NOW JUST WEED AND METHADONE CLINIC. I'LL BE DABING FOR 4TH OF JULY AND UPDATE ON IF IT HURTS MY CHEST OR NOT. WITH CHOSTO I THINK ACCEPTANCE IS THE BIGGEST THING MENTALLY AND EATING HEALTHY DOES HELP, BUT IGF YOUR IN A STATE THAT WEED IS LEGAL , LEMON TREE PUT MY CHODT IN REMISSION FOR A LIL BIT, THEY ARE COMING OUT WITH GOOD WEED FOR PAIN SO THEY CAN ELIMINATE OPIATE DEATHS. SMART MOVE BY CANNABIS CEO'S. IVE WENT FROM WANTING TO BLOW MY BRAINS PUT TO LIVING A FUNCTIONABLE LIFE, DONT GIVE UP AND NEVER THINKAS YOURSELF AS A JUNKY IF YOU TAKE PAIN MEDS BECAUSE CHOSTOCONDRITIS IS FRIWNED UPON I JUST TELL PEOPLE, ONLY IF YOU COULD WALK AN HOUR IN MY SHOES. MY HEARTBEAT IS LIKE A ATHLETES THATS WHAT THE DOC SAID 58 PER MINUTE. ITS JUST THAT TOP LEFT RIB AND CHESTBONE WHERE FLUID BUILDS UP, ONLY HEARD OF 1 GUY GETTING CURED..HE GOT HIS TOP LEFT RIB REMOVED. ITS ONLINE SOMEWHERE. PEACE AND LOVE MY FELLOW CHOSTO FRIENDS!!!


----------



## yoyo504 (Jul 2, 2016)

[QUOTE="Niceman480, post: 12637744, member: 933How's it going? So I was diagnosed with costochondrtis a week ago and I'll say that it sucks complete ass so far, I'm posting cause I'm curious bout smoking the ganja while having this condition and that's really only why. I'm just curious how you or anyone else who reads this is how smoking effects you while having this? When I smoke I get a panic attacks and a righty chest and slight pains.. I love smoking weed and it would suck to never be able to smoke again. Did the Costco swelling ever go away after a couple weeks and you could smoke regularly again? Please write me back cause I'm having anxiety from all of this [/QUOTE]
I posted about weed and chosto its on this thread sumwhere but yeh at first it sux but with me i just kept smoking and my chosto is actually getting better as the wed gets better. Read my thread about it, I quit smokeing for a year but it still hudt so i said fuck it, so started smoking again but it helpsed this tum insted of irritating it. Watch wat u eat before bed 2, not a huge meal.


----------



## yoyo504 (Jul 2, 2016)

yoyo504 said:


> As the Weed gets befOr
> 
> No proPETTOBACCO IS A NO NO WITH CHOSTO, BUT I SMOKE BLUNTS(ONLY ON WEEKENDS USUALLY) and Joints. ALL I CAN SAY IS THE BETTER THE WEEDS GETTING THE BETTER MY CHOSTO IS GETTING. WEED HAS HELPED ME THE MOST. MORE THAN OPIATES, BENZOS, IVE TOOK IT ALL FOR CHOSTO PAIN EVEN HEROIN BUT WEED TAKES THE PAIN AWAY FOR ME NOW...IT USED TO IRRITATE MY CHODTO BAD BUT NOW IT HELPS. MARIJUANA IS AWESOME. IF YOU DONT LIKE WEED ASK YOUR DOC FOR COLONOPINS OR VALIUMS...THATS THE ONLY PILLS THAT WORKED FOR ME AND I TOOK METHADONE. NOW JUST WEED AND METHADONE CLINIC. I'LL BE DABING FOR 4TH OF JULY AND UPDATE ON IF IT HURTS MY CHEST OR NOT. WITH CHOSTO I THINK ACCEPTANCE IS THE BIGGEST THING MENTALLY AND EATING HEALTHY DOES HELP, BUT IGF YOUR IN A STATE THAT WEED IS LEGAL , LEMON TREE PUT MY CHODT IN REMISSION FOR A LIL BIT, THEY ARE COMING OUT WITH GOOD WEED FOR PAIN SO THEY CAN ELIMINATE OPIATE DEATHS. SMART MOVE BY CANNABIS CEO'S. IVE WENT FROM WANTING TO BLOW MY BRAINS PUT TO LIVING A FUNCTIONABLE LIFE, DONT GIVE UP AND NEVER THINKAS YOURSELF AS A JUNKY IF YOU TAKE PAIN MEDS BECAUSE CHOSTOCONDRITIS IS FRIWNED UPON I JUST TELL PEOPLE, ONLY IF YOU COULD WALK AN HOUR IN MY SHOES. MY HEARTBEAT IS LIKE A ATHLETES THATS WHAT THE DOC SAID 58 PER MINUTE. ITS JUST THAT TOP LEFT RIB AND CHESTBONE WHERE FLUID BUILDS UP, ONLY HEARD OF 1 GUY GETTING CURED..HE GOT HIS TOP LEFT RIB REMOVED. ITS ONLINE SOMEWHERE. PEACE AND LOVE MY FELLOW CHOSTO FRIENDS!!!


REMEMBER GUYS I EAS AN IDIOT AND GOT MY DRUGS OFF THE STREET INDTEAD OF DOCTOR LIKE AN IDIOT LOL BUT CHECK WITH A DOC BEFORE YOU TURN TO SELF MEDICATING. I DID THST AS A LAST RESORT. NOW ONLY WEED AND METHADONE CLINIC, EVENTUALLY JUST MARY JANE MY BABY


----------



## yoyo504 (Jul 2, 2016)

Cortisone or however u spell it is supposed to take pain away for Lil bit but I'm not wasting money on something that doesn't cure it for good, I'm starting to think Weed is going to be the cure. I know I sound like a Weed Activist but it saved my life. I couldn't smoke at first it hurt my chosto so bad and I had to give up smoke for a bit and it sucked but pain went away. Pain came back I said fuck it smoked sum MEDICAL MARIJUANA and now it helps instead of irritating, its weird but Thank You Lord for making a that plant.


----------



## HiiiPoWerrr (Nov 12, 2016)

Hi Guys

New member here from Birmingham in the UK. I'm so so so glad I've found this thread, I came across it whilst randomly googling "costochondritis cannabis" and this was the first link that came up and you won't believe just how much comfort I got from just knowing that I wasn't alone with this, I'm afraid this could be a fairly long post but please bare with me.

I'm 25 very fit and healty, exercise regularly (mountain biking/climbing) and have been self-medicating with Cannabis now for the past year and a half for ADHD, I smoke it through a bong at least twice a day and it is amazing in calming me down and helping me concentrate.

It was about 3 weeks ago that I was doing some work on my car in the evening after work and hit a bong (UK Cheese), almost instantly I felt unwell, my chest felt very very tight and I started to get really sharp pains from the left side of my chest and really went into panic mode, I was home alone and genuinly thought I was having a heart attack, I felt really detached from the situation like I wasn't in my own body and I was kind of watching myself from above, I couldn't catch my breath and I honestly thought I had minutes left on earth. I locked the house up and walked into the street to try and calm myself down and if I did keel over and have heart attack at least someone would find me :/. I took a walk up the street and ended up feeling even worse to the point that I ended up seeking refuge with a security guard that was manning the door at a Synagogue a few minutes from my house, I just asked if I could stand and talk with him for a few minutes until the pain eased off but he was insistent on calling an ambulance to which I begged him not to and he didn't. After about 15 minutes the pain eased and I walked back home and thought that would be the end of it, I put this down to being dodgy weed even though it's the same stuff I always get and my same dealer.

3 days later I was up in the Yokshire Dales on a driving holiday with friends, I hadn't smoked any weed since the incident but randomly whilst driving, the tightness came back and so did the pain, we were miles and miles away from any village, no phone signal and I was terrified and decended into another full on panic attack to the point where I was sweating, breathless and threw up. Again 10-15 mins later the pain passed but I still felt odd for the remainder of the holiday, this time the tightness remained and so did the pain, wasn't so much sharp, but a dull pain, was certainly worse if I sat down and eased if I stood up. I returned home on the Sunday of that weekend and went into work on Monday and had another "episode", I was sent home to go to the doctors.

I booked an appointment and went to see a doctor at my local Surgery that I haven't had to visit before since I'd moved house. He examined me told me it wasn't heart related and likely a strained muscle from working on my car, told me not to work on the car for a while and take some Paracetamol to ease the pain and that the pain from the muscle causing me to have panic attacks because I was convincing myself it was a heart attack. He also told me he didn't think this was due to the cannabis and if anything, inhaling deeply from my bong just expanded my chest enough to aggrevate the muscle and cause the pain. I took some Paracemol and about 20 mins later I threw up again and the pain was back. I rang the surgery back and they booked me in for another appointment the next day with my registered doctor who wasn't in the day before.

Again I explained my symptoms to my registered doctor who examined me a little more thoroughly, I showed him where I was getting the localised pains which is right on my breastbone slightly to the right of my left pectoral, it's really painful like pressing on a bruise, the area can't be any wider than the diameter of a 10 pence piece, I also have the same pain in the centre of my lowermost left rib. The doctor again told me he didn't think it was heart related and told me that I must just keep telling myself this to avoid the panic attacks, he advised me that the cartilidge that joined my pectoral to my rib could be inflamed or it could be lung inflamation, prescribing me a rather high dosage of Cocodimol and Ibuprofen.

At first this was working really well, the pain almost dissapeared totally however it has gradually returned and the meds are having little to no effect. The temperature has dropped here in the UK significantly the past week and I've noticed just walking around in the cold brings the pain on very quickly, Bonfire Night I was at a firework display and was outside for about an hour, the pain came on again all of a sudden and this time worse than when it came on for the first time when I smoked the cannabis. I rang NHS Direct and they advised me to go straight into hospital.

In I went and after 3-4 hours waiting and after an ECG, Chest X-Ray and Blolod Tests I was dischared with a clean bill of health and no heart problems found at all which was very re-assuring, they advised me that my doctors diagnosis was correct and to keep taking the Ibuprofen and half the dosage of the Cocodimol. The pains come and go and it's very unpleasent and really messes up my day, even though I know it's not my heart it still worries me but I've been panic attack free so that's something I guess.

Today was the first time I've tried Cannabis since the first time I experienced the pains and I was back at square 1, I rode it out but was minutes away from calling an ambulance as I felt like I was going to die!!!!!

Neither doctors or the hospital have diagnosed me with Costochondritis but after hours of research this evening I'm convicned that this is what I have and again I'm so glad I found this thread, I totally sympathise with everyone here that is suffering with this and wish for all of us to be able to get over this and eventually become pain free. I can't imagine a life without cannabis but more importantly can't imagine a life with this constant pain and discomfort.

Now I've found this condition, I'll be approching my doctor again next week and I'll report back.

I'd be interested what you guys think and wish all of you the best of health and a speedy recovery if possible!!!!

Stay strong people


----------



## drtalos (Nov 13, 2016)

I've lived with this condition for two years. When the pain first came on, I felt physically ill as well - sluggish, and while not exactly tired, I felt off 100% of the time. I've been a habitual cannabis smoker my entire adult life (better part of 20 years), and there seemed to be a direct correlation between smoking and the pain. My pain is on the right side (next to 3rd rib down from top?), so i never confused it with heart issues. My doctor visits diagnosed my condition as costochondritis. Xrays showed nothing. anti-Inflammatory proscribed (meloxicam) which didn't help my condition, but did make me feel really weird. Here's the thing, smoking made it worse, vaping made it worse, eating edibles made it worse. Only stopping all cannabis intake made it better, but the problem never went away completely. I stopped smoking for 18 months, but started again (4 months ago) just to enjoy life a bit. It certainly made the problem flare up again, but it isn't as bad as a couple years ago. Most notably, I feel the pain, but do not have the sluggish feeling like when I first got the issue. I think there is a real chance that that anxiety really played a part in how bad I felt at first - the pain can be so extreme its hard to believe nothing is really wrong. Not sure what else to say - chronic problem? aggravated by my behavior, but by all accounts not any worse than pain?


----------



## HiiiPoWerrr (Nov 16, 2016)

drtalos said:


> I've lived with this condition for two years. When the pain first came on, I felt physically ill as well - sluggish, and while not exactly tired, I felt off 100% of the time. I've been a habitual cannabis smoker my entire adult life (better part of 20 years), and there seemed to be a direct correlation between smoking and the pain. My pain is on the right side (next to 3rd rib down from top?), so i never confused it with heart issues. My doctor visits diagnosed my condition as costochondritis. Xrays showed nothing. anti-Inflammatory proscribed (meloxicam) which didn't help my condition, but did make me feel really weird. Here's the thing, smoking made it worse, vaping made it worse, eating edibles made it worse. Only stopping all cannabis intake made it better, but the problem never went away completely. I stopped smoking for 18 months, but started again (4 months ago) just to enjoy life a bit. It certainly made the problem flare up again, but it isn't as bad as a couple years ago. Most notably, I feel the pain, but do not have the sluggish feeling like when I first got the issue. I think there is a real chance that that anxiety really played a part in how bad I felt at first - the pain can be so extreme its hard to believe nothing is really wrong. Not sure what else to say - chronic problem? aggravated by my behavior, but by all accounts not any worse than pain?


Thanks for coming back, I was worried this thread was dead.

I've stopped smoking for about 3 weeks now and I seem to be getting a little better. I've decided that I'm going to use my bong this evening and agreed that I'd wait for my girlfriend to get home in case anything happens or I experience severe discomfort.

I have to admit it does seem like there is a correlation between cannabis use and the pains, I'm hoping my body hasn't started to reject it totally as I'd be devestated however, that being said I haven't once these past weeks thought "damn I miss Cannabis" or had any overwhelming urges to smoke. I wonder if a mix of physical exertion and cannabis smoking have both contributed? I'm very much still in the dark but intrigued to find out more.

I've also been Cocodimol & Ibuprofen free now for 4 days and haven't had any tightness or sharp pains, some mild discomfot at most weirdly only when sat in my car driving to and from work. Although there is still a "sensation" there constantly and I can still feel for tender bits on my ribs and sternum area and find some quite sensitive patches.

I'll report back with my finding after this evenings smoke, wish me luck


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 16, 2016)

I found that strengthening my back and rotator cuffs while going and having adjustment done via an osteopathic physician was the best thing for me. Also, being mindful of my posture helps a lot as well. I hang my head when I read, which puts stress on the sternum. Now I am more mindful of not hanging my head down and not rolling my shoulders forward.

Best thing for me was exercise, strengthening the muscles around the upper back and shoulder blades, rotator cuff, upper pec, etc while also getting the ribs adjusted. Osteopathic manipulative medicine.


----------



## HiiiPoWerrr (Nov 16, 2016)

drtalos said:


> I've lived with this condition for two years. When the pain first came on, I felt physically ill as well - sluggish, and while not exactly tired, I felt off 100% of the time. I've been a habitual cannabis smoker my entire adult life (better part of 20 years), and there seemed to be a direct correlation between smoking and the pain. My pain is on the right side (next to 3rd rib down from top?), so i never confused it with heart issues. My doctor visits diagnosed my condition as costochondritis. Xrays showed nothing. anti-Inflammatory proscribed (meloxicam) which didn't help my condition, but did make me feel really weird. Here's the thing, smoking made it worse, vaping made it worse, eating edibles made it worse. Only stopping all cannabis intake made it better, but the problem never went away completely. I stopped smoking for 18 months, but started again (4 months ago) just to enjoy life a bit. It certainly made the problem flare up again, but it isn't as bad as a couple years ago. Most notably, I feel the pain, but do not have the sluggish feeling like when I first got the issue. I think there is a real chance that that anxiety really played a part in how bad I felt at first - the pain can be so extreme its hard to believe nothing is really wrong. Not sure what else to say - chronic problem? aggravated by my behavior, but by all accounts not any worse than pain?


Additionally, I'm interested that you say the X-Ray didn't show any signs of inflammation? I'd have expected you or your doctor to see something like this?

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=costochondritis+x+ray&espv=2&biw=1440&bih=770&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&sqi=2&ved=0ahUKEwjB8o639a3QAhWQyRoKHSSABLcQ_AUIBigB#imgrc=1UWlCk8J7I7SyM:


----------



## HiiiPoWerrr (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Guys

I said I'd report back so here I am, and I'm not a happy chappy, looks like I'm going to have to give up the Cannabis for the forseeable future.

I've tried to smoke a small amount 3 times now on 3 diufferent occassions and each time the tightness, pain and paranoia got the best of me, I'm devestated. 

To top it off, the amount of Ibuprofen I've been taking has now given me a UTI (Urinary Infection) and I'm now on Anti-Biotics for that.

I'm feeling pretty shitty by now, excuse my language.

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 22, 2016)

@HiiiPoWerrr 

You should try to get seen by an osteopathic physician (DO) who specializes in osteopathic manipulative technique (OMT). It will change your life. 

My doc did this and found issues where I was having pain.





Then she did this and I could breath again. There are different techniques depending on where the problem is.





I was diagnosed with costochondritis over a decade ago, and OMT along with strength and stability training is the only thing that has helped. I started seeing my doctor very often just for a 5min adjustment and then I'd do physical therapy, yoga, calisthenics, etc to train my body to strengthen the adjusted position. After a while, I didn't need to see the doctor as often, and I wasn't reinjuring myself constantly like before...

I hope that helps you.


----------



## HiiiPoWerrr (Nov 25, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> @HiiiPoWerrr
> 
> You should try to get seen by an osteopathic physician (DO) who specializes in osteopathic manipulative technique (OMT). It will change your life.
> 
> ...


Great videos!!!! The first once especially

I have lay down on my living room floor flat on my back and noticed before I even asked my partners to carry out the steps in the video that the left side of my chest sits a lot higher than my right and my 6th/7th ribs on my left side protrude a noticable amount more than the others, upon tracking the rib from my back to the centre of the sternum they led back to the exact points that I was getting the very sharp pains!!!!!

I'm now looking for an OMT in my area and think there may be a reputable one only 15 mins from where I live in Birmingham.

I'm going to get me an appointment booked as to be honest my doctor seemed a little out of his depth when I suggested Chosto but did say that he would be happy diagnosing it as that now the hospital ruled out anything cardio vascular.

As always I'll report back with my findings and progress with this, I just hope eveyone else is coping OK with it especially those who are struggling with very bad pain which is affecting their mental wellbeing 

Stay positive guys


----------



## a senile fungus (Nov 25, 2016)

HiiiPoWerrr said:


> Great videos!!!! The first once especially
> 
> I have lay down on my living room floor flat on my back and noticed before I even asked my partners to carry out the steps in the video that the left side of my chest sits a lot higher than my right and my 6th/7th ribs on my left side protrude a noticable amount more than the others, upon tracking the rib from my back to the centre of the sternum they led back to the exact points that I was getting the very sharp pains!!!!!
> 
> ...


I hope you find relief!

Only let someone trained in the technique perform the maneuver! You could break ribs otherwise...


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Dec 1, 2016)

a senile fungus said:


> @HiiiPoWerrr
> 
> You should try to get seen by an osteopathic physician (DO) who specializes in osteopathic manipulative technique (OMT). It will change your life.
> 
> ...


It's amazing how just a little regular exercise can take care of a slew of physical ailments. I keep saying in going to start hiking again, but I don't. ..

And posture is huge. .I slouch when I sit and if I'm not being conscience of it I start getting lasting back, neck, shoulder and chest pains.


----------



## Sally Beardmore (Dec 2, 2016)

I have suffered Costochondritis for 21yrs with the last 8 & half as chronic and now have it that severe that I am classed as Totally & permanently Disabled. 
I have found that cannabis makes the world of difference and I find that when I am smoking or eat feco /rso I find it is the best pain reliever.


----------



## drtalos (Jan 28, 2017)

Been a few months since I posted - update. I've continued to smoke regularly (so by my math this would be smoking for the last 7-8 months after stopping for a year and a half). My problem has not gotten worse - in fact it has improved. Why? I really don't know. I also had an appointment with a new doctor - who diagnosed my issue as Tietze syndrome (which has a lot in common to Costochondritis) after my description of symptoms. Lab and blood work did not reveal any concerns. Not really a treatable condition - and not fully understood. I still get the feeling this issue is more complicated than a couple of labels, and there may be a lot of different reasons people get this pain. To answer a question - there was nothing of note on my x-ray scans, or at least nothing my previous doctor could see.
I think there is real truth to -a senile fungus- posts. When I smoke, I've always had the tendency to over indulge, because I like to get where I want to be fast - and move on to other stuff. I've thought about this pain a lot - and I notice that when you take a particularly big hit - the area behind your ribs can get absurdly tight. You don't think about it, because your brain is still reeling from oxygen deprivation and the THC onset effect. People who smoke and get this pain (generally speaking) seem to immediately jump to the conclusion this is a result of the smoke, but perhaps this can be a completely mechanical issue - correctable with proper physical rehab. I generally am very physically active, and have noticed no difference in how I feel after I work out (better or worse), but I have not specifically done exercises for this area of my body. I could do a lot to improve posture, strengthen my core and upper body.
Regardless, in my case I had a year of hell - another year of discomfort, and now I'm back to regular smoking. While I can still feel the point of discomfort, and it does vary in how it feels - the condition has improved dramatically (I always hesitate to openly state this - its like taunting the issue always makes it feel worse the next day...).


----------



## Maverick 17 (Mar 2, 2017)

HiiiPoWerrr said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> New member here from Birmingham in the UK. I'm so so so glad I've found this thread, I came across it whilst randomly googling "costochondritis cannabis" and this was the first link that came up and you won't believe just how much comfort I got from just knowing that I wasn't alone with this, I'm afraid this could be a fairly long post but please bare with me.
> 
> ...


 After seeing your doctor and reporting him about Costochondritis tell me what he said and ask him about smoking cig regularly will worsen or not!


----------



## Maverick 17 (Mar 2, 2017)

HiiiPoWerrr said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> New member here from Birmingham in the UK. I'm so so so glad I've found this thread, I came across it whilst randomly googling "costochondritis cannabis" and this was the first link that came up and you won't believe just how much comfort I got from just knowing that I wasn't alone with this, I'm afraid this could be a fairly long post but please bare with me.
> 
> ...


After showing results to your doctor and telling him about Costochondritis tell me what he said to you About it and ask him about smoking cig will worsen it or not!


----------



## Sohighclasssssss (Apr 15, 2017)

HydroChronix said:


> Wow, no one has anything to say?
> Well I've gone ahead and answered my own question, though maybe it may be too soon to know.. The pills I got from my hospital visit dont completely get rid of the pain or uneasyness..and the first night of taking them I suffered some other the side affects.. waking up in the middle of the night with a killer headache.. and they've kicked the crap outta my guts.. which makes em not soo much fun to take when they make me feel worse..
> Anyways I decided to give mary-jane another try.. And well it was kinda nice.. though being stonded seems to make the pains all the more noticable sometimes they come and go.. thats the only thing that make it not soo much enjoyable.. on the plus side this time around I know I'm not having a heart attack so I just deal with it reminding myself its not my heart... and another plus I got sleep.. and didnt have to waste most of my night sitting up or tossing and turning...


I've had this previously back in 2008/09 over depression and stress. I too have had this for almost a few weeks now. I've been taking iboprophen and naproxen or Tylenol extra strength. I was in Mexico for a week and it was the most uncomfortable ever!!! Can't sleep a whole night w out waking up crying and wishing I got shot in the head I stead! I finally came back to the states and smoked a nice dab as I took a steamy hot shower which helped me soooo much! I refuse to give up smoking weed bcuz I have terrible anxiety. My fiancée has been so supportive in helping me w using a humidifier to help ease the pain. Also before I got costochondritis I had had a really bad flu and a tooth infection which got taken care of in Mexico by a dentist. So my migraines went away and so did my arm pains. But when it comes back (chest pain) I just put a heating pad on my left boob/chest to ease me and I swear it fall asleep like a baby. I wake up probably once every night instead of 3/4 times. I hope this helps someone out there. The first time I had costochondritis I was 21 and I'm 29 now. I won't give up Mary Jane. But I will change the way I smoke. I smoke raws only, and I don't hot box. Unless it's in a steamy hot shower w the water on real high. Giving up dabs for a while but not joints. I pray this goes away bcuz it's so frustrating to have.


----------



## Padarousou (Apr 19, 2017)

Reading all of these comments was very comforting to me. I as well as many others here, have pretty bad anxiety and depression and weed really loosesns me up and makes me feel relieved. I have been smoking almost daily for about 2 and a half years with no breathing problems or chest pain. About a month and a half ago I got a really bad case of the flu (which I wasnt too worried about) but then a week after the flu I started getting mild chest pain, about a 3/10. This worried me very much as I had never had chest pain despite being a heavy smoker. I naturally assumed it was my lungs so I went to the ER saying my lungs hurt. It turns out I had acute bronchitis which is common for those who have just had the flu or cold. I was perscribed predisone and antibiotics.

The next few weeks I had completely stopped smoking weed in order to let my bronchitis heal (usually only lasts a couple weeks) and felt better after week 3. After I stopped taking the meds I was perscribed I started to feel chest pain again and was really worried this time. The pain was getting worse every day and I wasnt able to sleep much. My family isn't the wealthiest and we don't have health insurance so I really didn't want to go to the doctor again. After another week of chest pain the axiety and wondering was eating me up and I really thought I had some kind of terminal illness. So I urged my father to take me to the same ER the next morning. I wasn't able to sleep the whole night but I felt a lot better once we got to the ER. After a quick physical evaluation they concluded that it wasnt anything to do with my lungs or heart (huge relief) and they said it was Chondrocoastal Junction Syndrome or Tietze Syndrome which is a rare similarity of costcochondritis. The doctor said that it was most likely a result of the bronchitis that spread to my breastbone. Its been only 3 weeks since I was diagnosed and the pain has been on and off throughout each day. I was perscribed predisone again (steroidal med) but havent touched them as asprin and alieve have been working just fine. I recently got laid off and was pretty upset so I decided to smoke for a few days (after quitting for over a month) and the pain definently flared up making it difficult to enjoy the high. 

Im only 18 and from what it looks like this will be a problem that will persist well into my 20s and be a recurring problem. This post has given me alot of hope showing me that even though the pain makes life much more uncomfortable, it is bearable. I salute all of those who have to live with this horrible shit, and wish you all the best.


----------



## 509EddieB (Apr 22, 2017)

Hey Everyone, looks like there has been quite a few people on this thread already but I figured I would speak about my situation as well and see what kind of info/feedback I could get. I am 22 years old, was a smoker for years and loved it. Like many of you I had to quit smoking because of chest pain and realizing it was worse when I smoked. I tried edibles and same thing, it gave me intense anxiety and would cause me to think something was severely wrong. 

Its been about a month since I quit smoking and I have been eating better, exercising regularly, stretching, and it still feels the same pain in the center of my chest. After doing a lot of research I have come to the conclusion that the cause of the pain is most likely Costochondritis. I have not been diagnosed by a doctor but I have an appointment this Wednesday to get checked out and see whats going on altogether. 

After reading all the posts here I feel better but I am somewhat confused as I feel that this could have been caused by a few different things. Please let me know what you think!  

I was in an accident back in September of 2015 and at the time was diagnosed with whiplash, and have been dealing with severe back pain ever since. The biggest takeaway from the accident is that because I had moved to the area just a year before I did not establish a Primary Care Physician (PCP) as I was only 20 years old and was only thinking about working and paying the bills. The doctors have refused to see me because my injuries are related to a motor vehicle accident and because I have not settled the claim with the insurer of the party at fault. It has been a huge mess but more recently was able to get an attorney that helped me get my appointment this Wednesday. This whole situation led me into a depression that I am still trying to work my way out of naturally, and as many of you know the marijuana helped a lot with that. 

Sometime back in January I was pretty sick with a bad cough, and they told me it was just influenza and let me know I should be fine within a few days. A week or two passed and I still had the horrible cough, but my body truly felt better. It wasn't till after this sickness that I started feeling the chest pain, but I kind of put it off thinking it was nothing to worry about. 

Also I feel that I should mention I have been working at a desk job for the last year and a half. The job itself is very stressful and I feel this could have something to do with it as well since it only adds to my plate with the car accident, stress, and the fact that I don't get much exercise anymore. 

Any feedback would be awesome and I truly feel your pain guys, (literally) and hope we can all get through this with the least amount physical/mental damage. 

Take care


----------



## Intellectualwizard (May 27, 2017)

I went to the ER from chest pain and lack of breath and chest tightness, turned out I had Pleurisy. 2 days later after struggling to breathe and having the same symptoms I went back and was diagnosed with acid reflux. I was then on prednisone, Pepcid, an anhistemine, and an albuteral inhaler. The Pepcid made me hallucinate so I had to get off of that. I was then having major anxiety to the point of where I didn't sleep for 3 days straight and I decided to go back to the doctor. He then told me I might have cancer which cause my anxiety to increase even more, but I was also given anti seizure medication called gabopentin. I am currently on the third day of taking gabopentin and I have to say it is the only thing that has really helped my marijuana withdrawal. If you feel like you're having constant heart attacks or pain In your chest try taking gabopentin. I'm currently taking gabopentin, omeprazole (acid reflux medication), Allegra (allergy med), fluticasone (allergy steroid). I was smoking weed 2-3 times a week for 2 years and the past 5 months everyday until I quit cold turkey, so I have pretty bad withdrawal not to mention it's already difficult to breathe because I have severe allergies. It's now 16 days in from quitting and I'm pretty sure I have developed costochondritis from all of the anxiety from withdrawal not to mention deep breathing very often so I feel I can get a full breath. I hope everyone here will find this useful because I've gone through straight hell the past couple weeks with panic attacks and shit. Good luck!


----------



## Gayasschestpain (Jun 24, 2017)

Mannnn thank god I found this forum, sorta thought I was having heart attacks or angina or some shit! I'm 18 and smoke like a blunt or two a day for 2 years now (I know unhealthy as shit), but this pain really started when I worked out my chest way too much. It pretty much just feels like tightness in my lower left peck, right where my heart is lol. Smoking bounts definitely makes it hurt more...as does laying down. My nightly routine for the past 2 years is a blunt before bed, so this really fucked that up! It really sucks reading all these comments though cause it seems like this is a lifelong problem...would seeing an OMT help? I was reading on a bodybuilding forum (this is a common problem for bodybuilders too) that steroids is the best thing for it, but then again ask a bodybuilder how to fix a stuffed nose and he'd probably recommend steroids haha. Lmk if anyone has any remedies cause this shit sucks, I feel like a pussy every time it happens cause I think it's a heart attack but I know it's not. Not tryna live w this for the next 10 years!!


----------



## c1234 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hey guys, I posted in this topic when I was 19. About a month after I posted I was back to smoking occasionally again, maybe 2 or 3 times a week. Eventually after about 3 months all pain went away completely. I increased how much I was smoking until I was smoking pretty much every night. Then just before i turned 20 it came on completlety randomly again when I was smoking alone out my window, tight pain in the lower part of the left side of my chest. It was so bad I called an ambulance. 

I stopped smoking again for a couple of weeks and again, it evetually got a bit better so I smoked occasionally again and eventually almost every evening. I continued on like this with nearly no issues for almost 2 years until about 5 months ago when it happened again. Now 22 I havent smoked since. I have quite dull chest pain fairly often now and I am hoping that if I just leave it for a good while and don't go back to smoking often then i'll be okay. It is irritating and I have been daignosed with costochondritis but the bud isn't worth the chest pain for me. I miss smoking with my mates though, but whenever I am offered weed the dull ache surfaces. 

I am convinced that a large part of the pain is is triggered by anxiety, I can smoke tobacco whenever with no pain and I think the paranoia of smoking weed combined with a preemptive anxiety of pain is what brings on the severe stuff which is perhaps harder to control when I am high. Also, and this may just be me, I was a bit depressed when I was smoking very often because at the time I was away from my friends and had shit all else to do with my time but smoke and therefore did pretty much nothing but go to work and get high and I think this may have something to do with my pain too. Looking back, the pain I have experienced when smoking has come on at times of being a bit down. 

The only advice I can really suggest is to stop for while and then if you start feeling better, not to sink into smoking loads again and to try and keep it occasional. I dont know whether that really makes a difference but I have a feeeling that If I had just stuck to being a littkle bit careful after an episode of pain and just smoked occasionally then perhaps I would have been able to keep that up. It isn't a massive part of my life anymore but it used to be, i'd just like to eventually get back to where occasioanlly chilling with my mates with a joint is fun not painful.

Hope everything works out good for everyone.


----------



## Guacamoeely (Dec 21, 2017)

drtalos said:


> Been a few months since I posted - update. I've continued to smoke regularly (so by my math this would be smoking for the last 7-8 months after stopping for a year and a half). My problem has not gotten worse - in fact it has improved. Why? I really don't know. I also had an appointment with a new doctor - who diagnosed my issue as Tietze syndrome (which has a lot in common to Costochondritis) after my description of symptoms. Lab and blood work did not reveal any concerns. Not really a treatable condition - and not fully understood. I still get the feeling this issue is more complicated than a couple of labels, and there may be a lot of different reasons people get this pain. To answer a question - there was nothing of note on my x-ray scans, or at least nothing my previous doctor could see.
> I think there is real truth to -a senile fungus- posts. When I smoke, I've always had the tendency to over indulge, because I like to get where I want to be fast - and move on to other stuff. I've thought about this pain a lot - and I notice that when you take a particularly big hit - the area behind your ribs can get absurdly tight. You don't think about it, because your brain is still reeling from oxygen deprivation and the THC onset effect. People who smoke and get this pain (generally speaking) seem to immediately jump to the conclusion this is a result of the smoke, but perhaps this can be a completely mechanical issue - correctable with proper physical rehab. I generally am very physically active, and have noticed no difference in how I feel after I work out (better or worse), but I have not specifically done exercises for this area of my body. I could do a lot to improve posture, strengthen my core and upper body.
> Regardless, in my case I had a year of hell - another year of discomfort, and now I'm back to regular smoking. While I can still feel the point of discomfort, and it does vary in how it feels - the condition has improved dramatically (I always hesitate to openly state this - its like taunting the issue always makes it feel worse the next day...).





Hey,

I went through this issue just recently. Ive had chest pains in the past before that forced me to quit smoking weed for several months to a 1 year and a half, but this was much different than that. Theres a burning sensation with this chest pain and for someone who cries maybe twice a year, I was crying my eyes out in the emergency room. Eventually, after an X-ray and urine sample the physician told me that it was costochondritis. He prescribed me Naproxen which he explained as a stronger version of Motrin and its 500mg each. He told me the pain wouldn't immediately go away but instead would progressively get better as I took the medicine twice daily. This has been true, and its been about 3 days now since I've been to the hospital. I can feel the difference because its not as uncomfortable to sleep now or get up. Today, I decided to smoke to see how I would feel since Ive been reminding myself its not actually my chest or heart, but more so my ribs. I feel fine to be honest. Only took about 2-3 small hits to be on the safe side but after reading these forums I feel a lot better. We have to remember pain is also a mind thing, and I realize now looking back at when I did go the ER I was in a lot more pain because I was freaking out in my head. Once I calmed down, it wasn't as bad but definitely there. If weed isn't hurting you, don't let anyone tell you to stop if you want to keep smoking. Also, became the ribs are inflamed I have been icing my chest for about 20 mins at least 3x a day, and I believe this has also helped so try that too.


----------



## nonamedman420 (May 9, 2018)

my wife has this. and mixed connective tissue disorder. they kinda compliment each other but in a severely negative way. has had it for over 20 yrs. it's awful when it flares up. all they give for it was prednisone. she enjoys the bud, and helps her tremendously. she has many medical problems, but they check her blood every few months. whatever it is that they check for, her levels have been much lower since she started smoking herb. but like i said, she has so many htings wrong with her, but the pot definitely helps. her doctor signed for her to get her card, and she's the only patient she'd done that for initially, but since her blood levels are so much better with the herb- she now is signing for other patients to get them their marijuana cards. it's pretty cool what happens when doctors listen to their patients and are willing to try something to control pain besides opiates/opioids.


----------



## Lexlexlex (Nov 7, 2018)

I'm so glad to find this thread again I was a regular smoker love maryjane couldn't start my day without it until I started getting these pain in my chest in early January/February for the first couple time it wasnt bad i went to the clinic and they first thought i was wheezing and had breathing problem s so they gave me an inhaler it work ok but not the best so I thought ok I'm heal lets smoke i jus smoked a nice bong rip and listening to music when the pain hit and boy I freak the hell out I thought I was having a heart attack I was praying in my head and everything at first I was like ok calm down let get you some air it help a little but my arm would cramp up under my boobs like my boobs felt heavy as fuck so I finally went to the hospital multiple times because of it they dianose me with Costco man that is a Scary feeling I was you gotta be kidding they gave anti inflammation pills which didn't work for crap like I took alot still didn't feel like a change so I took a little break from smoking and it help butttttttt I knew it wasn't me smoking because the pain would come back without me smoking and I was like well crap what can I do to fix this I have tried so many things muscle rubs,hot baths, massages, nothing work now as I continue to smoke every other day the pain come back it feel super uncomfortable ilthat my left arm would crap up I would have to have my arm under my left boob all the time until the pain went away but I know that it my muscles inflamed so I just wait. For it to pass it'll take up to an hour or so to pass then I can move again and can finally enjoy my high I even would drink alcohol first then smoke to balance it out it's works and I'm just on balance high but boy drinking is annoying to deal with in the morning and just annoying to do so I slowed that down so now I just smoke and drink wine with help ease the pain I even tried CBD it help ease the high to but the tightness of my muscles and cthe heavy Ness off my boobs still there so I'm trying to find way to help streach my muscles and ease the inflammation so I can go back to smoking everyday cause being sober is not bad it's just smoking just make everything feels better definitely give me tips of what I can try


----------



## robyn445 (Nov 20, 2018)

Im 21 F I was diagnosed today. I’ve been smoking regularly cigarettes and joints for about two years. Lately in the past month I’ve feeling really off and felt like something was wrong but I kept putting it off. I have neasuea all day all the time. I first really noticed the neasuea after my grandmothers funeral (first funeral I’ve been to and first time anybody close to me has passed away) everytime I’m in the car or bus I feel like I’m going to puke. So I just thought it was anxiety. Then I got a cold and had flem but I just put that off as well but I felt like it kept getting worse not better. When it was weeks and weeks going by and no improvement. But I really started to get worried when I felt like it was hard to breathe. I feel like I can’t take a deep breath and even if I tried it hurts so bad. So after smoking a couple days ago I felt like something was wrong with my ribs and when I’d lay down on the floor applying pressure in my ribs it would be extreme pain. But I just kinda pushed it aside because I am trying to lose weight so I just assumed it was nothing. So then I did a ab workout and also smoked and that combo almost caused me to call the ambulance I was so close. I actually thought I was dying I was in the worst pain I’ve ever been in my whole life. It would hurt more before going to bed when I’d lay down or sit with bad posture. So then a couple nights ago I ate edibles and I had a panic attack from the pain and again thought I was dying. Felt like my heart was beating out of my chest and I think a lot of it had to do with me putting it off for so long and being so worried about it that I also caused myself to freak out from the pain I was feeling causing the pain to feel worse. Last night again before bed I did end up icing it because I honestly felt like my rips were bulging when I’d lay down on the floor and I learned quick ice was not good it made it hurt so much more. So I told myself to calm down I’d go to the doctor tomorrow (which was today) there’s nothing I can do about it right this second I’m not dying. I thought I was having a heart attack and couldn’t breathe. So I go and I’m diagnosed with this. I think nothing of it I get home from the doctors eat dinner have a bath I’m feeling fine ish just a dull pain kinda in the background. I smoke my first joint of the day around a hour ago and again major flair but this time I know what it is so I’m not scared so I googled “Costochondritis and weed” and found this. Thank you! Doctor said if it’s not feeling better in a couple weeks to go back so we will see. I’m going to get a heating pad tomorrow because I think without one I will die. I also feel like my mental health and this are not a good combo. I’m hoping for the best. I really don’t want to give up what I’m smoking daily to help me live day to day. But I may have to switch to oil and also I think this is a good sign for me to quit smoking cigarettes. I don’t feel like the cigarettes make it flair, so far I think it’s, bad posture, laying down, weed, and cold/ice. 
I’m hoping for the best with this and I hope I’ll be pain free soon. Also all the doctor said was to take Advil or Tylenol but it’s not doing ANYTHING to help


----------



## Luna1823 (Dec 30, 2019)

This forum is amazing. I’ve been dealing with pain in my side for 3 weeks now. I went to the er because I thought it was a heart attack then they told me all my numbers are good and ekg is fine. I still had the pain which is just unbearable, I can’t cough or I’m in severe pain so I’ll take baby hits or just smoke it like a bowl rather than the bong rips.my dad is a diabetic and started to think it was my pancreas. So I went in second time today and they said it’s definitely not my pancreas. The doctor said it seems like chest wall inflammation and I got a ct scan so I’m still waiting for the results but I did a google search on what he said I found costochondritis which I’m pretty sure that’s I have. My advice is rest , Tylenol, ease up on the weed a little and pray that this shit goes away sooner then later. Gl


----------



## Molz02 (May 4, 2020)

Hey guys! I know this a long shot some of you will still be checking this but I stumbled across this forum and it made me feel so much better, I then also found this guy 



 who seems to explain the inflammation and exercises you can do really well!! The comments are full of people thanking him saying their chosto has gone after years of nothing working! Hope it helps you


----------



## Nubexicutor (Jun 12, 2020)

Its good to know im not crazy thank you everyone my friend just thinks its all in my head but im 99% sure ive got chosto as well chest pain lower left almost right.in the middle but a bunch of negatives on tests at the hospital buddy said i had acid reflux/heartburn which was also bang on i would wake up often with acid choking me out water barely helped but otherwise im healthy as a horse they say so ive had major back pain in the past major anxiety at a different points in life 10+ years of smoking cigs and cannabis and it all caught up at once i took off a week of smoking weed to go to mexico back in january and my chest has never been the same since the first couple times were fine when i got back but it got progressively worse pritty much overnight for a while i would just monitor my pulse after smoking because i was convinced my heart was skipping beats and just not working right turns out its inflammation on a truly sinister scale and thats when my heartburn reached crazy unbearable levels so i changed everything completely cut out carbohydrates entirely for a month since ive been slowly adding them back in the idea is that an excess of sugars and starches will lead even more inflammation, stopped cigs i still smoke weed the 2 BEST things that helped me were jogging and hot showers both seemed to stop it in its tracks good luck!


----------



## Crazycryptoman (Aug 14, 2020)

IF YOU HAVE THIS WATCH THIS VIDEO






Genuine solution that doctors don't know about.. I'm 24 and have had costochondris for about 6 weeks... I play sport but had to stop playing because of this, it really messed me up, multiple runs to the e.r I was convinced I had a heart problem each time but the EKG would come back fine, in fact they would tell me I had a healthy heart with a low resting heart rate so I was so confused... my thoughts were the EKG couldnt pick up what i had, prehaps a rare condition or something. They would tell me im anxious and need to relax, try give me valium but i dont really roll like that, I Knew SONETHING WAS WRONG WITH ME but they would always tell me im fine. I booked an appointment with the doctor and she said had costochondris, but even after I got told what I had still didn't believe, honesty I thought I was fucked, this video changed everything just knowing there was a solution was so comforting. 

PLEASE WATCH THE VIDEO THIS IS 100% FIXABLE


----------



## Xoxo_k (Sep 11, 2020)

Guys, I’ve had this tab open for weeks because I found a solution to this problem but kept forgetting to come back to the page lol. And I never even made it to the last page (!) but the video above is a lifesaver! I had the same issue many of you expressed, even when ingesting weed I would feel the pain in my chest. I just figured maybe I had developed some kind of intolerance to it after years of smoking. But years after quitting, I was still having that pain, which worried me  I started researching, which is how I found this page and ultimately I found the video with the chiropractor and it works! There’s a duo of chiropractors on YouTube who site the above video but show how you can achieve the same result with a tennis ball, which was right up my alley. Placed the tennis ball in those trigger points just next to your spine and relax. Within 20 minutes the tenderness was gone! It’s amazing, I’m literally telling anyone who will listen about this because I’m just so grateful and impressed. Now I’m realizing that it probably wasn’t the weed causing the pain, it just exasperated a problem that I had been ignoring. It’s amazing what our bodies can do, good or bad, and I’m so happy this guy was actually able to figure out the root cause. Please try this before taking any medications.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Sep 11, 2020)

Xoxo_k said:


> Guys, I’ve had this tab open for weeks because I found a solution to this problem but kept forgetting to come back to the page lol. And I never even made it to the last page (!) but the video above is a lifesaver! I had the same issue many of you expressed, even when ingesting weed I would feel the pain in my chest. I just figured maybe I had developed some kind of intolerance to it after years of smoking. But years after quitting, I was still having that pain, which worried me  I started researching, which is how I found this page and ultimately I found the video with the chiropractor and it works! There’s a duo of chiropractors on YouTube who site the above video but show how you can achieve the same result with a tennis ball, which was right up my alley. Placed the tennis ball in those trigger points just next to your spine and relax. Within 20 minutes the tenderness was gone! It’s amazing, I’m literally telling anyone who will listen about this because I’m just so grateful and impressed. Now I’m realizing that it probably wasn’t the weed causing the pain, it just exasperated a problem that I had been ignoring. It’s amazing what our bodies can do, good or bad, and I’m so happy this guy was actually able to figure out the root cause. Please try this before taking any medications.


Mine’s from RA. It’s definitely not a joke and hurts like a motherfucker.


----------



## jen5467 (Oct 10, 2020)

lol I was so happy to read this thread to know that im not the only one going through this but I was also diagnosed with chosto about 4 months ago in june 2020 I had just turned 18 and I had the same situation as the replies above me I started feeling the pain while smoking weed , the first two weeks that I felt the pain was actual hell for me I wanted to die. Ive tried smoking a few times these past 4 months but everytime I do it triggers the chest pain although i’ve noticed that the pain isn’t as strong as it used to be as when I first started smoking. The chest pain isnt also as consistent or strong as it used to be even when im not smoking, I really do miss smoking weed with friends but when im offered weed the dull pain starts to return I think it’s my anxiety triggering the chosto pain cause I saw another person mention the same thing above in the thread. I also would put my arm under my left boob when I got the pain as another girl had mentioned. Anyways I have heard that the “backpod” that is sold on Amazon helps with chosto it is a bit pricey though around 60$ and the reviews are really good but I am definitely gonna try a heating pad soon and the backpod as well ill let yall know if it works. lol but if this pain lasts longer than a year fuck it im going to remove my rib. Wish y’all the best and we just gotta remind ourselves we aren’t dying and its just fluid build up.


----------



## jen5467 (Oct 11, 2020)

update: I smoked yesterday night no pain for the first time just a bit of anxiety but its able to come down I think I just get it because im scared of the chest pain lol but im still gonna take it slow with the smoking


----------



## mysunnyboy (Oct 11, 2020)

jen5467 said:


> update: I smoked yesterday night no pain for the first time just a bit of anxiety but its able to come down I think I just get it because im scared of the chest pain lol but im still gonna take it slow with the smoking


Good idea
I’ve got it from RA. It’s sent me to the ER before because my wife thinks it’s a heart attack.


----------



## jen5467 (Oct 11, 2020)

mysunnyboy said:


> Good idea
> I’ve got it from RA. It’s sent me to the ER before because my wife thinks it’s a heart attack.


Damn sorry to hear I also went to the ER when I first got the pain I kept thinking it was my heart
too. Hope you feel better


----------



## Hunsy37 (Dec 17, 2020)

HydroChronix said:


> Wow, no one has anything to say?
> Well I've gone ahead and answered my own question, though maybe it may be too soon to know.. The pills I got from my hospital visit dont completely get rid of the pain or uneasyness..and the first night of taking them I suffered some other the side affects.. waking up in the middle of the night with a killer headache.. and they've kicked the crap outta my guts.. which makes em not soo much fun to take when they make me feel worse..
> Anyways I decided to give mary-jane another try.. And well it was kinda nice.. though being stonded seems to make the pains all the more noticable sometimes they come and go.. thats the only thing that make it not soo much enjoyable.. on the plus side this time around I know I'm not having a heart attack so I just deal with it reminding myself its not my heart... and another plus I got sleep.. and didnt have to waste most of my night sitting up or tossing and turning...


Did you ever get any answers for your condition??? 
Has any doctor recommended potassium concentrate?


----------



## Bears#100 (Jan 27, 2021)

HydroChronix said:


> Costochondritis is an inflammation of the cartilage that attaches the ribs to the breastbone.. Is there anyone else with this?? From what I have found on the net it can last 6 months to a year.. and for some ppl it can become a chronic condition..I've had chest pains for a few yrs now causing my to give up good ol mary jane  I always feel like im having a heart attack. Recently the pains and pressure on my chst have gotten worse..so much so I thought I was nearly about to die of a heart attack on the way to the hospital.. After a few hours in the cardiac ward I was told my heart and cardiovascular system was fine and was sent on my way with some non-steriod anit inflammatory drugs.. Now I'm trying to see the family doc to get tested for other related conditions...
> 
> Just woundering if anyone out there has had this.. did the drugs work?? can ya still blaze and not think your haveing a heart attack??
> thanks for takin the time to read.


 Hello I believe I have Chostocondritis. I think I cause this by holding in smoke one day. I was low on smoke so I tried to get the most out of my last hit. I choked very hard. the next day my chest felt bad. Weeks later I had this problem. Its been 10 years now. I rarely smoke now. I've been checked for many ailments. Gall Bladder,Hernia,Acid Refux,and many others. Now I really think its this chest inflamation issue. Im screwed. I have had shots of steroids to my chest but I still suffer. Good luck on your deal. Later.


----------



## Rogue influence (Jan 29, 2021)

This is crazy reading about everyone experiencing the SAME chest pain?! I was just in the er and they checked out everything gave me chest xrays ekg almost catscan but everything was fine they told me im perfectly fine and told me to take ibuprofen lmaooo, ive been taking ibuprofen and that shit does everything but help, its the most annoying chest pain in the world its located a few inches down from the center of my collar bone but a little on the right side its literally right where my ribs connect to my "breastbone" and after the drs telling me im fine im self diagnosing myself with this because its the only explainable thing out there. Its just this pain that makes me want to roll my shoulders backwards in a way that opens my chest i feel like its from my posture always sitting hunched forward but im no dr I have no idea why this shit happens I just want it to stop but im an everyday weed smoker and stopping would be like taking candy from a baby its not good for any one involved. Looks like i gotta just suck it up seeing as its one of those unhelpable illnesses i just gotta hope this shit goes away on its own I guess


----------



## Dawgfunk (Mar 2, 2021)

Rogue influence said:


> This is crazy reading about everyone experiencing the SAME chest pain?! I was just in the er and they checked out everything gave me chest xrays ekg almost catscan but everything was fine they told me im perfectly fine and told me to take ibuprofen lmaooo, ive been taking ibuprofen and that shit does everything but help, its the most annoying chest pain in the world its located a few inches down from the center of my collar bone but a little on the right side its literally right where my ribs connect to my "breastbone" and after the drs telling me im fine im self diagnosing myself with this because its the only explainable thing out there. Its just this pain that makes me want to roll my shoulders backwards in a way that opens my chest i feel like its from my posture always sitting hunched forward but im no dr I have no idea why this shit happens I just want it to stop but im an everyday weed smoker and stopping would be like taking candy from a baby its not good for any one involved. Looks like i gotta just suck it up seeing as its one of those unhelpable illnesses i just gotta hope this shit goes away on its own I guess


I feel you, the best thing I’ve found has been eating a more alkaline diet and drinking a lot more water/less coffee(the coffee/dehydration can definitely set it off). I’ll also find myself slouching in to say hello to the plants when I do, and that has never helped anything. Breathwork has helped as well, got into some Wim Hof breathing and along with the cold showers, it has actually helped a bunch with the inflammation. Hope you guys find something that works. Cheers. Blaze on!Smoking on some wonderful keif rosin from duck tape right now! Wonderful head meds, super strong and a bit paranoid but that racecar that the gg4 brings,kinda euphoric. Mmm!


----------



## newguy41410 (Mar 2, 2021)

okay you guys are lucky i just happened to catch the thread title COSTOCHONDRITIS and thought to myself wtf is this doing on this forum??

I had costochondritis last year and fully healed from it in about two to three months I think. I believe I got it from coughing so much and so hard when I had a bad case of bronchitis. I'm sure it didn't help that I was smoking so much too. I did lots of research on the pains I was having and self-diagnosed myself with costochondritis. I also never once came to the growers' forums to ask about it lol. I see this thread is 4 pages long with some lengthy descriptions that i didn't bother reading. Just know that I had it and with some home physical therapy, was able to heal from it. *Here is the solution to your problems:

First things first YOU GUYS NEED TO BUY A BACKPOD... it was designed by chiropractors for people with costochondritis IIRC. Buy here:


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01LYNZBV3


pretty expensive for something I don't even use anymore now that my problem has gone away but this thing works wonders. Almost instant relief for me, I knew it was going to work after a session or two.*

If you have costochondritis you should know that your ribs feel the way they do because its like the ribs themselves are super tense and need to be stretched or relaxed or something. The best description is to imagine your ribs are like the handle on a bucket. The bucket handle should be able to swing back and forth. Your ribs expand with your diaphragm/lungs or something like that (akin to swinging). When you have costochondritis its like the handle/ribs don't want to even budge and when you try to move it it hurts. That's why it hurts so much especially when you cough. What you need to do is basically stretch your ribs out. The backpod will help you achieve this. You lay on your back on top of the backpod and it basically pushes your rib from behind toward the front of your body. I used it to stretch my ribs from all kinds of angles.. i think you'll see what I mean once you lay on it and feel those ribs being stretched. I think it helps the affected ribs mobility a lot. How else are you going to get those ribs to swing back and forth like they are intended to? I would use the backpod every night for 10 minutes or so before I go to bed.. After getting off the backpod it felt like my ribs were more mobile every day. Eventually, I no longer have those uncomfortable pains. Hence, no more costochondritis..

I would also do door jamb stretches where i would block the path of a doorway and grab each side of the doorway high above my head. and then i would lean forward while grabbing onto the doorway. this would stretch out the muscles in my rib area that felt so tense. I'm sure these stretches helped my ribs get their mobility back also.

Video of door jamb stretch: 




To target the ribs more when doing door jamb stretch your arms should be elevated *like in figure C of this photo* (A and B are incorrect):






One thing i also did was get a month membership at "the joint". Its a franchised chriopractor business and i would go in and they would take like two to three minutes to basically crack a bunch of bones and that was it.. I'm not sure if these chiropractor sessions were even necessary i was just in so much pain that i was willing to exercise all options possible, as chiropractor was one of the suggestions i had read about. But one thing the chiropractor did that I liked was he would have me lay on my back on top of his hand and he would push down on my body to crack my ribs. This might've helped.

But if anything helped the most it was definitely the backpod. If you are suffering from costochondritis and it doesn't seem to be getting better you NEED to get a backpod. or figure out some other way to stretch those problematic ribs!! Do yourself a favor and get the backpod. I'd sell you mine for cheap but I had a snowboarding accident a month ago and it felt like the pains returned for a couple days so I actually put it to use. I'd rather keep it just in case


----------



## FurorLunae (Mar 13, 2021)

Hello anyone who comes across this! So about 4 days ago after taking a dab I noticed a weird feeling in my chest. Just below my collarbone and slightly to the left of my sternum. Didn’t exactly hurt, just a little annoying.

I put this off by saying “well it’s been a good bit since I’ve hit a dab” and I trust my guy. So I went to sleep with a little resistance. But the next day I didn’t have very much fun. I noticed it tremendously at work and me focusing on it only made my heartbeat faster and it more freaky.

Sitting at home I could feel it going to both sides of my chest. I called up my doctor and told him what I was feeling. They told me they didn’t think it was heart related and was mostly anxiety. So I set an appointment first thing in the morning. That was still a good 12 hours away and I needed to distract myself or something.

Then I got a thought to myself along the lines of “wait, if it was heart related I’d be feeling it everywhere right?”. Which helped tremendously! I was able to calm down some and be able to pinpoint the pain more. Which made the research much less scary.

So I end up getting like 3 hours of sleep. But after resting I actually feel a lot better when I wake up and get ready. But can still notice it a little bit. So I go to my doctors and get a checkup, EKG and an X-ray and they showed me that my heart was fine. My blood pressure (128/60), oxygen levels, and resting pulse were all good. So hearing this made me feel a lot better.

But today I tried to go hit my bong since it’s been a few days. And I notice that it has come back pretty hard. Basically right in the same spot. Currently here with a heat pad hoping to make it less tense. I’m really happy to hear I’m also not alone with this problem. This truly sucks and I feel like I can’t do anything I once did. I’m sorry if this seems all over the place, I’m a bit high with some chest pain lmao. I’m very happy I got to read other similar issues and that i can work to be better. I hope whoever reads this finds comfort.


----------



## Cheeseball95 (Apr 22, 2021)

Coral-Lynn said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a bit of a story to tell.I have been in so much pain this past week. I have had pain in my chest and in my collarbone. I feel like there is something sharp in my collarbone area& it hurts when I move or talk . I am an asthmatic so it has made it difficult to breathe at night. I have hardly been sleeping & have been up crying & tossing & turning from the pain. I have been to the hospital twice this week & once to my doctors. All doctors took xrays of my chest, checked out my heart, and tested my blood.. Turns out the cartilage in my chest is inflammed, but they didnt tell me why or how it got that way & they didnt diagnose me with costochondritis. The hospital gave me anti-inflammitories& they didnt seem to help at all, also my doctor gave me some strong anti-inflammitories because I told her the ones that the doctor gave me didnt seem to be helping . I have been taking Robax for pain. I am a daily marijuana smoker & it has made it extremely difficult to smoke. I take tobacco with my weed when I smoke it, so I am questioning if the weed/tobacco could be whats inflamming the cartilage in my chest? Or if anyone has had a similar experience. It feels like when I breathe in the soft spot at the base of my throat sucks in too much, I know that sounds weird to explain  Over my left side of my chest, my rib sticks out ever so slightly more then the other side& its sore to the touch. have tried showering, bathing, ice packs, and alcohol.. nothing seems to help. Its making me want to quit smoking & I really dont want to but if its whats causing this pain then I will. Sorry for spelling errors :s


This is basically the same thing that I've been experiencing. I am recovering from COVID (STILL after 3 weeks). I tried to smoke weed after over a month of not smoking at all. I literally took 3 hits from a bowl and my rib cage felt like it was being stabbed. I also got super nauseous (probably from the pain). So, now I haven't been smoking which sucks because I was looking forward to smoking again only to have that happen. Now I just am experiencing dull chest/heart pain. I know it isn't actually my heart, but the cartilage around ribs and heart that are inflammed. Will this ever go away?? Will I ever be able to smoke again?? UGH.


----------



## Rurumo (Apr 22, 2021)

Cheeseball95 said:


> This is basically the same thing that I've been experiencing. I am recovering from COVID (STILL after 3 weeks). I tried to smoke weed after over a month of not smoking at all. I literally took 3 hits from a bowl and my rib cage felt like it was being stabbed. I also got super nauseous (probably from the pain). So, now I haven't been smoking which sucks because I was looking forward to smoking again only to have that happen. Now I just am experiencing dull chest/heart pain. I know it isn't actually my heart, but the cartilage around ribs and heart that are inflammed. Will this ever go away?? Will I ever be able to smoke again?? UGH.


you should look into post covid myocarditis, just to rule it out.


----------



## iMcneal5 (Jun 21, 2021)

HydroChronix said:


> Costochondritis is an inflammation of the cartilage that attaches the ribs to the breastbone.. Is there anyone else with this?? From what I have found on the net it can last 6 months to a year.. and for some ppl it can become a chronic condition..I've had chest pains for a few yrs now causing my to give up good ol mary jane  I always feel like im having a heart attack. Recently the pains and pressure on my chst have gotten worse..so much so I thought I was nearly about to die of a heart attack on the way to the hospital.. After a few hours in the cardiac ward I was told my heart and cardiovascular system was fine and was sent on my way with some non-steriod anit inflammatory drugs.. Now I'm trying to see the family doc to get tested for other related conditions...
> 
> Just woundering if anyone out there has had this.. did the drugs work?? can ya still blaze and not think your haveing a heart attack??
> thanks for takin the time to read.


Hey man sorry to hear you have it too. I’ve had it since I was around 10-11 and I’m 25 now. I was hospitalized with it the first time around. My doctors also said they couldn’t do anything but give me Aleve or ibuprofen. I find that CBD hemp cigarettes work since my costocondritis flares up when I’m stressed out and the smokes take most of my stress away. I agree it is the worst feeling, it feels like I got stabbed and someone is twisting the knife when I try to breathe. I have probably 5 total flare ups a year. Today I had my first really bad one in front of my wife and family in law and they were all terrified I was having a heart attack even though I’ve explained that this could happen. I was wondering if anyone thinks that maybe Valium or Xanax could help as they help with stress.


----------



## Rector98 (Jul 11, 2021)

Thank you everyone. I started having pain when I went on a little outdoor adventure where I was climbing and doing stuff I hadn't done in awhile. A day later I started noticing a odd pain in my chest so I decided to smoke some reefs, this made the pain 10x worse and I began having a panic attack cause j thought I was having a heart attack, for the next 4 months I experienced this pain that radiated from my chest and would make my neck and my shoulders and my back tense, this caused me to have severe anxiety, I began working out and this helped somewhat but I always had this dull ache in my chest that would move to my lower ribs or into my back, after several doctor visits and tests I felt like I was going to have to live with this chronic pain the rest of my life. I watched the video about the back pod and found a different video about costo by Bob and Brad. They demonstrated the backpod and other ways that helped. I went and grabbed a kids size football cause it was the closest to the shape and did the excercise with it. I immediately felt a difference and gasped when I felt my ribs pop. I stood up and cried. This excercise almost immediately alleviated my pain. Tonight is the first time I've felt like myself in almost 6 months and I have to thank all of you from the bottom of my heart. I can still feel some parts of my ribs have a small ache. But most of pain has dissipated. After I have done more of this excercise I will make another post.


----------



## KevT1718 (Jul 26, 2021)

I LOVE ALL OF YOU. I’m on the same page here. And like someone else said there is a lot more at play than anything physical. First thing off rip that I get from this page is that we all smoke marijuana, at the very least. Keep that in mind. Now, on to my story. I’ve been smoking weed for 8 years since I was 14 years old and have been smoking every day for the past 4-5 years. Currently I hold a medical license but prior to the chest pain I did not. Mine all started after I took some Xanax with MDMA. Everything was fine until the next morning. I had the WORST chest pain on earth and my anxiety was SHOT through the rough. (I don’t know if this matters but I’m also a recovering heroin addict on methadone). Anyways it would not go away so I had to go to the hospital because I was convinced I was going to die. Long story short I went to the hospital, had all the normal tests done and nothing stood out. I even went to my family dr months later because it wouldn’t stop and he ran more blood tests and found nothing out of the ordinary. It has gotten a lot better since then but I still deal with it every day. It’s random. And I’ll feel it on either side of my chest and I’ll feel it in my arms and neck sometimes. So of course I thought I had angina. Been over a year now and here I am to tell the tale


----------



## biancarosee0097 (Sep 24, 2021)

Hi everyone. It is so welcoming to know I’m not alone in this, even though I do still feel alone considering there’s NOTHING doctors can offer to really help me. This all started when (after 1 year of no smoking) I started smoking bongs again - hardcore with tobacco and green. I noticed what felt like a pulled muscle that was to the right hand side of my spine after a month of heavy smoking, so I decided to stop smoking entirely. I shrugged off the pulled muscle pain assuming it would go away - I didn’t realise the pulled muscle feeling would go away after a week or so and be replaced by the scariest breathlessness I’ve ever experienced in my life. The breathlessness was very intense and extremely frightening. After around 2 weeks of the persistent breathlessness that was replaced by a horrific stabbing pain in my right breast/lung. It was so bad I took myself to hospital, they did scans of my heart, lungs, took x-rays. They did everything they could (including a good old Covid test to make sure it wasn’t that) then they tried to blame it on my anxiety mixed with me pulling a muscle and not giving it ample time to heal. They told me to go see my doctor if the pain didn’t leave in 3 days. Low and behold it got WORSE during those 3 days. Went to see my doctor, he did the same tests and said the same thing ‘anxiety combined with a pulled muscle’ (mind you I haven’t done ANY physical exercise at all to have pulled a muscle let alone not allow it to heal). He gave me some anti-inflammatories and sent me on my way saying I should be normal within a week. It’s been a fortnight since I started the anti-inflammatories and the pain is maybe 30%-50% better depending on the day but it gets worse at night. It’s so horrific. I guess I’m explaining this all cause I’m tired of feeling like no one actually listens to me, the timeline of what happened. The doctors shrug me off because they simply don’t know what it could be.
If anyone has come across absolutely ANYTHING that helps please let me know!


----------

